# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Addon error : Run-time error '1004': Method 'MacroOptions' of object '_Application' failed

## jtcoleman

I am trying to install an add-in supplied by my professor on excel:mac 2011, and I get the error in the title.  I have attached the .xlam file saved as a .xlsm and included a link to school webpage where the original files are located.  Please help me fix this issue! I am new to macros and vba, and have searched google for a possible solution but found nothing.  Thanks for anything you can provide! http://www.me.ua.edu/ExcelinME/heat.htm HeatTransfer.xlsm

----------


## Izandol

This add-in code will not work on a Mac.

----------


## jtcoleman

Thank you for the answer.  If you do not mind, will you tell me why it is incompatible with a Mac?  Also, would you please give me a brief overview of the best way make user defined functions or point me towards a good guide?  I apologize if these are ignorant or futile requests, but I would rather ask and know than not ask and not know.  Again, I appreciate any help I receive.

----------


## Izandol

I only had quick look but there are hardcoded paths with "\" in the code - this will not be valid path on a Mac. Also the arguments for MacroOptions (and other VBA methods) are not completely compatible between Mac and Windows.

I am not sure what you mean by best way to make user-defined functions?

----------

